# Compatibility thoughts?



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

I know compatibility is really up to the fish, but I have 2 tanks I am thinking of combining into the new 125 tank. Let me know what you think of mixing these fish.

Tank 1:
2 x dojo loach
3 x australian Rainbow
4 x turquoise rainbow
2 x juvi mollies
1 x red not sure

Tank 2:
11 x African Cichlids

Tank 3: (probably wont move him but maybe)
1 x dinosaur bichir


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I would do a fishless cycle on that tank before you move anything.


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Oh yeah, just thought I would toss this out there. With the other fih dying in there I plant to drain out 75% of the water and rescape it before refilling and cycling it.

figured till I get better lighting I can move everything to one side and focus the light on that area to give them all the best chance at growing.


----------



## DocPoppi (Mar 4, 2011)

Well the Bircher will start picking everything of, ours managed to get 1 bala, 1 green tiger barb, 1 panda barb... These are fast fish. 
I highly doubt that the cichlids would be ok with anything else. At least that many of them.


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

DocPoppi said:


> Well the Bircher will start picking everything of, ours managed to get 1 bala, 1 green tiger barb, 1 panda barb... These are fast fish.
> I highly doubt that the cichlids would be ok with anything else. At least that many of them.


Man Doc, I didn't know what you meant by Ornate Bichir until last weekend when I was at House of Tropicals with Ben. Such a beautiful fish, would love to add that to my tank. Do they get a long with their own species?


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Drained and refilled tank, added the liquid ferts and prime, rescape completed. Hedge and Dragon plants tossed. All plants now on one side of the tank with all the lighting. And the Johanni Cichlid that had looked like she was carrying eggs which I had in a bucket was moved to the tank.

Absolutely though I need to buy dry ferts, go broke attempting to dose from bottled store stuff.


----------

